# Art Deco Coaster Wagon 30s/40s?



## ace (May 31, 2016)

Does anyone have a pic of the og paint used? What maker? Thanks!


----------



## rollfaster (May 31, 2016)

That's awesome, I wouldn't touch it.


----------



## tommydale1950 (May 31, 2016)

Would look better in my Home...


----------



## mazdaflyer (Jun 6, 2016)

I'd say it's a Garton Air Cruiser, 1938.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jun 8, 2016)

I agree it would be a mistake to alter that in any way other than light cleaning.


----------

